# Gooden calls season a learning experience



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Milwaukee Bucks forward Drew Gooden calls the extended time he's missed this season due to injury a learning experience.
> 
> And, you know what he's learned more than anything else?
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/119446179.html


----------

